# Atwood lake



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Im gettin the boat ready for early saugeye fishing at Atwood lake this year and was wondering if anyone has had good luck in early spring for saugeyes? This will be my first trip out there any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

last year just about every eye in that lake was 12-14". this should be a great year for some bigger fish. earlt on i would hit the main point off the pubilc campground. it has a small flat, deep drop, with rocks all over it. pm me if you need a partner. phate


----------

